
Show HN: Colors – A data-driven collection of beautiful color palettes - drikerf
https://klart.co/colors
======
ComputerGuru
I don’t know if your data model (or general hypothesis) is working. There are
some truly garish color combinations (too many to be a fluke) on the site, so
I’m thinking some colors work better as part of a work rather than as a stand-
alone palette

~~~
drikerf
Yes, some are pretty funky :). Gradients, photographs etc can be one reason.
Still I think some are pretty nice :).

~~~
tw1010
I don't know how you're doing the palette extraction right now, but if want
something to experiment with I'd suggest you take a look at using k-means
clustering. In other words see the set of pixels as points in a 3D space
(where the axes are red, green and blue) and then perform k-means clustering
on the points. You could then extract the palette from the centroids. If
k-means doesn't give satisfactory results, try spectral clustering.

~~~
drikerf
Sounds cool, thanks :)! I'll look into some more methods soon!

------
tw1010
What do you mean by "data-driven"? What algorithm are you using to produce the
palettes?

~~~
drikerf
Hi! It's data-driven in the sense that colors are not picked by hand but
rather extracted from curated designs on Pixels (klart.co/pixels) :).

------
crodrigues
Nice! Though it seems a lot like [http://coolors.co](http://coolors.co), any
differentiating aspects?

~~~
drikerf
Coolors looks nice :). I generate all palettes automatically from my design
curation Pixels (klart.co/pixels). I want it to be really simple to find color
inspiration so you can just go to the site and press space to shuffle until
you find something you like :).

~~~
zuzun
I like Pixels very much, thank you for curating this.

~~~
drikerf
Thanks :D

------
thomastjeffery
Is there a way to pattern match against a set of requirements, like relative
contrast or color difference?

~~~
drikerf
Not yet. Might be something I'll implement. Thanks :)!

------
tomek_zemla
This link might be useful for comparison:
[http://colormind.io](http://colormind.io)

------
Mjuse_sgeggw
[https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/groups/service/...](https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/groups/service/html/communitystart?communityUuid=0ce34f5f-80c5-4fdf-b542-c7fd9c6fa05e&ftHelpTip=true)

------
videocortex
Love Colors and Color Science? Come support a dedicated Color Science
community StackExchange Q&A site:
[https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/110687/color-
scie...](https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/110687/color-
science?referrer=JmGHDk1JmPnR7e_6vfPwHQ2)

~~~
aw3c2
That's way too specific.

~~~
nerdponx
Agreed. Why isn't a "color science" tag on the graphic design Q&A site enough?

~~~
Theodores
No. This is a very different audience wanting to do things with colour, e.g.
maths. The graphic design site does not have the right moderators and audience
for it.

I do interesting things with colour from time to time and find myself in the
realms of no documentation and no sensible answers from Stack Overflow. I
don't care what code an algorithm is in, or if it was written by Ancient
Greeks, what I want is a community that knows stuff about colour spaces,
identifying colours in complex images, making palettes from data and so on.
The 'graphic design' community isn't about that, for starters there is an
expectation to be using applications rather than code for working with images.

